# Finally headng out!



## thehungrystoner (Oct 12, 2015)

Finally heading out you guys! I got a little taste of the road life a few years ago but it was only a few months. Since then I have been stuck in my hometown over court shit and a relationship(6 year relationship but we have different views of the future. She wants a house in the suburb., white picket fence, 9-5 job. and you guys already know what my view of the future is), and I believe I have had enough. I'm tired of this day to day of the same crap so I'm gonna just say fuck it, lets go! I picked up a small shitty daypack, a heavy ass walmart sleeping bag and a little bit of gear. I'm gonna fly signs a bit tomorrow and then try to make my way to Knoxville to meet up with a buddy. From there I'm not sure but thats how its supposed to be right? We might go to NOLA for Halloween then west because I've never been farther than the rockies.
I do know one way or another I want to be in Colorado on my 21st birthday(mid november)
I'm leaving a big part of my life behind but I'm creating a life I want.


----------



## angerisagift (Oct 13, 2015)

pack alot of socks


----------



## PrisMiQue (Oct 13, 2015)

thehungrystoner said:


> picked up a small shitty daypack, a heavy ass walmart sleeping bag and a little bit of gear.



Cannot tell you enough how a light sleeping bag will be way worth throwing down some bills for. 
After a while your pack will start to keep you from going longer distances if it's too heavy. 

Good for you to know what you want and going for it!! 
I have the same going on as you did.ive been stuck on probation here since 2013... Since then I have been in a serious relationship and now it's pretty hard to say fuck it because I have grown to love him. So I have no idea when I will be able to travel again possibly 2017 when I get off probation... I know fucking up!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyways I'll have to dip n do something soon to keep my sanity! Seriously tho!

_Hope the best for you!!! ✌️_


----------



## Rackbone (Oct 18, 2015)

Socks and Undies dude. Pack a lot of them. Peanut butter is good too.


----------



## Mankini (Nov 15, 2015)

Undies. Are a tool of the oppressor. A bourgeois implement of torture and humiliation. Burn them all. Except sometimes the silk onez feel really mmgood.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 16, 2015)

angerisagift said:


> pack alot of socks



Lmfao, fucking socks. I'm currently traveling in Teva sandles with carhart wool socks. Hilarious looking, but Its so god damned comfortable. Its kind of like wearing a reversible jacket on your feet..... ::woot::


----------

